# World of Warcraft - The Movie



## WedeNoz (9. Oktober 2010)

huhu @all

viele wissen es, einige wissen es nicht

fang wa mal an mit denen die noch nichts wissen:
seid jahren plant blizzard bereits einen film rauszubringen, der sich um die story von warcraft, bzw world of warcraft dreht.

da ich da komplet heiß drauf bin hab ich letztens mal durchgegoogelt, was sich so finden lässt

mit die ersten gesprächstheman darüber tauchen um 2008 auf
es wurden sogar schon schauspieler vorgestellt, die für diesen film in frage kommen würde, darunter auch große hollywood stars die jeder kennt.
ebenso wurde eine filmproduktionsfirma bekannt gegeben

außerdem wurde darüber gesprochen, dass 2009 die dreharbeiten los gehn sollen
dieses wurde in einem anderem thread auf 2010 verschoben
und so ungenau wie alles doch ist, wurde auch gesagt dass der film 2010 raus kommen soll
in andren foren / threads hieß es auch 2011 oder gar sogar 2012....

meine frage nun: weiß wer dazu was genaueres? 

mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Alter, Augen auf im Buffed-Verkehr!!

Buffed-News


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. Oktober 2010)

Also als die ersten Infos zu dem Warcraft Film raus kamen war es noch in Planung.
Und nun frag unseren guten Freund Google nochmal wie lange ein Film von der Idee bis zu uns in die Kinos braucht.


----------



## Derulu (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die Buffed news von gestern, die wissen mehr

Mein Link


----------



## MewMewMewtu (9. Oktober 2010)

In den News steht auch nichts, was seine Frage beantworten könnte.

btt: Ich hab hier auf buffed mal gelesen, dass es was mit teldrassil zu tun hat.


----------



## WedeNoz (9. Oktober 2010)

hups... des hatte ich garnicht gesehn


----------



## Vadesh (9. Oktober 2010)

Bevor ich keinen richtigen Trailer zum Film gesehen habe, glaube ich nicht, dass der überhaupt noch kommt. 

Vielleicht in 20 Jahren, nachdem die Server abgeschaltet wurden.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Oktober 2010)

Das wird genauso werden wie "Duke Nukem Forever" nämlich gar nichts.


----------



## Reprise (9. Oktober 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das wird genauso werden wie "Duke Nukem Forever" nämlich gar nichts.



Hey der Duke kommt doch!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> In den News steht auch nichts, was seine Frage beantworten könnte.
> 
> btt: Ich hab hier auf buffed mal gelesen, dass es was mit teldrassil zu tun hat.





WedeNoz schrieb:


> und so ungenau wie alles doch ist, wurde auch gesagt dass der film 2010 raus kommen soll
> in andren foren / threads hieß es auch 2011 oder gar sogar 2012....
> 
> meine frage nun: weiß wer dazu was genaueres?
> ...



Buffed News 


> Anscheinend gibt’s also vorerst kein Weiterkommen für den Warcraft-Film von Legendary Pictures. Ob das im Juni 2010 erst 40 Seiten umfassende Rohskript für den Film inzwischen weiter gediehen ist, ist so unbekannt wie ein Datum für die Veröffentlichung des Films.




Eigentlich doch schon


----------



## Versace83 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist der erste Link, den google ausgespuckt hat:

http://www.warcraft-themovie.com/

Laut dieser Seite ist release 2013. Wie vertrauenswuerdig die Angabe ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, da es sich wohl um eine Fan website handelt.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Oktober 2010)

Reprise schrieb:


> Hey der Duke kommt doch!!



Du glaubst wahrscheinlich noch am Weihnachtsmann?
Keine Ahnung wieviel Jahre das jetzt genau schon angekündigt war 11, 12 Jahre. Jedes Jahr neue Meldungen das es kommen wird. Ja klar...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

WedeNoz schrieb:


> seid jahren plant blizzard bereits einen film rauszubringen, der sich um die story von warcraft, bzw world of warcraft dreht.



www.seit-seid.de 

BTT: Ob und wann ein WoW-Film jemals rauskommt, steht in den Sternen. Ich glaub erst dann dran, wenn ich ihn im Kino gesehen hab


----------



## Grubwyn (9. Oktober 2010)

@ Dagonzo

Schau mal in die neusten Zeitungen du Schlaumeier. Ich empfehle PC Games.
Der Duke kommt!

* 
*


----------



## Versace83 (9. Oktober 2010)

Grubwyn schrieb:


> @ Dagonzo
> 
> Schau mal in die neusten Zeitungen du Schlaumeier. Ich empfehle PC Games.
> Der Duke kommt!



Davon hatte ich noch nie gehoert... waere aber mal sehr nice. Duke Nukem 3D war eines meiner Spiele auf dem PC 
Habs nem Kumpel damals in der Schule fuer 5DM abgekauft. Jetzt bekomm ich so langsam Lust das wieder zu installieren ^^

"During mid 2009 an interview on Gamasutra revealed that a Duke Nukem movie is currently in pre-production." Wikipedia
Kann also was werden... hoffentlich wird es nicht so schlecht wie Mortal Combat, Doom, Street Fighter und Co.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Oktober 2010)

Wieso schoss mir bei dem Threadtitel sofort Uwe Boll in den Kopf? *grusel*


----------



## Totebone (9. Oktober 2010)

Wird am ende eh wie mit Starcraft:Ghost sein und nich rauskommen


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. Oktober 2010)

Duke kommt doch bald... hab erst gamestar auf Youtube das spielen sehen auf ner Konferenz oder sowas.
Die arbeiten noch am Multiplayer.

Aber denke das mit dem WC Film dauert noch.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, der Film braucht halt seine Zeit.
Die wollen auch nicht einfach nur etwas dahinklatschen, was wir eh jeden Tag schon sehen.

also abwarten ...

*edit:* Ich hoffe nur, daß sie nicht wieder so lange brauchen, 
daß sie DNF zum xten Mal wegen einer neuen Engine umschreiben müssen.

ps.

DNF soll nun nächstes Jahr erscheinen - laut Meldung vom 3. Sept. 2010 auf der Computerspiel-Convention PAX 2010.
Eine spielbare Demo gab es bereits letzten Monat.

greetz


----------



## heiduei (9. Oktober 2010)

Das ist wie beim kleinen Hobbit, die schieben alles auf


----------



## Alostris (9. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Das ist wie beim kleinen Hobbit, die schieben alles auf



Der kleine Hobbit wird  überhaupt nicht verfilmt. Er sollte zwar mal verfilmt werden aber es gab da irgendwelche Streitereien wegen den Rechten wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2010)

Auch "Hobbit" wird verfilmt (Arbeiten sind voll im Gange).
Film basiert auf dem Buch "The Hobbit".
Ende 2012 wird der 1. Teil in die Kinos kommen - ein Jahr später der 2. Teil.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die Tage Solomon Kane (DVD) gesehen. Ok, über den Film kann man sich streiten, aber ich dachte die Ganze Zeit "Geil, Diablo". 
Wenn sich der Regisseur inspirieren lässt und die Konkurrenz beobachtet, was andernorts geschaffen wird an Atmosphäre, Kameraspiel, Settings, Technik, Kostümen, Lichtspiel .. dann kann der Warcraft-Film durchaus was werden. Wenns nur nen kommerzieller Schnellschuss wird, also ein "schnell schnell" Produktionsfirmen-SCHNITTTISCH-Opfer, um einen bestimmten Release-Termin einzuhalten, oder das Mindest-Alter für mehr Zuschauer zu drücken, dann kommt uninspirierter, enttäuschender Mist raus wie Predators und Kampf der Titanen ...


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Auch "Hobbit" wird verfilmt (Arbeiten sind voll im Gange).
> Film basiert auf dem Buch "The Hobbit".
> Ende 2012 wird der 1. Teil in die Kinos kommen - ein Jahr später der 2. Teil.



Hobbit hat aktuell Produktionskostenprobleme und hängt auf der Kippe. Letzte News waren, dass Jackson den Dreh von Neuseeland nach Osteuropa verlegen will.
Produktionsfirmen schwimmen aktuell anscheinend... bspw. wurde auch beim neuen Fluch der Karibik viele Szenen vom Meer aufs Land verfrachtet, um Kosten zu sparen.  Aber wenn Humor, Inhalt und überzeugende Schauspieler-Leistungen drin sind, die das einfangen was mans sehen will, dann passts auch wieder *g*


----------



## Schlaviner (9. Oktober 2010)

Wieso kommt das thema jedesmal wieder auf wenn eine Nachricht von Buffed dazu kommt. Und wieso wird in genau diesem Thread genau das gefragt was in der News steht? 
Mysteriös...


Edith kommt herein und schreit : First after ZAM !


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Oktober 2010)

Grubwyn schrieb:


> @ Dagonzo
> 
> Schau mal in die neusten Zeitungen du Schlaumeier. Ich empfehle PC Games.
> Der Duke kommt!


Das stand auch schon vor 6 - 7 Jahren in den einschlägigen Zeitschriften mit seitenlangen Previews. Die habe ich sogar noch irgendwo (war auch PC-Games)
Heute versorge ich mich aber mit Infos aus erster Hand selbst im Internet, dazu brauch ich keine Zeitschriften.
Jemand wie ich der solange darauf gehofft hat, das es endlich kommt, glaubt es erst dann wenn es auf dem heimischen PC installiert und lauffähig ist.


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wieso schoss mir bei dem Threadtitel sofort Uwe Boll in den Kopf? *grusel*



weil er sich bei BLIZZARD gemeldet hat und laut "HIER" gerufen hatt!

wurde aber zum glück schnell aus dem gebäude gekickt!

ich hasse diesen Menschen... Uwe Boll... ster... ne ins Koma fallen soll er!


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (10. Oktober 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das stand auch schon vor 6 - 7 Jahren in den einschlägigen Zeitschriften mit seitenlangen Previews. Die habe ich sogar noch irgendwo (war auch PC-Games)
> Heute versorge ich mich aber mit Infos aus erster Hand selbst im Internet, dazu brauch ich keine Zeitschriften.
> Jemand wie ich der solange darauf gehofft hat, das es endlich kommt, glaubt es erst dann wenn es auf dem heimischen PC installiert und lauffähig ist.



Es gibt eine PC und Konsolenversion die sogar schon Spielbar sind, der Entwickler ist nun auch ein neuer und der bringt es auch wirklich raus. Viele Redakteure durften es schon anspielen und drüber berichten. Früher gab es ja nichtmal ne anspielbare Version, das es nun eine gibt zeigt, das es bald raus kommt. 3DRealms bringts ja eh nicht zustande, weswegen sie nun pleite gingen.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wieso schoss mir bei dem Threadtitel sofort Uwe Boll in den Kopf? *grusel*



^^ der hat ja ne klare absage bekommen sie wollen ja den Kerl der Spiderman gedreht hat ^^


----------



## Potpotom (10. Oktober 2010)

Was echt? Der hat sich echt bemüht WoW zu verfilmen? Oh Gott, ich meinte das eher als bösen Scherz. Zum Glück haben sich die Entscheidungsträger bei Blizz dann mal ein paar Bollsche Kracher reingezogen... schon eine Schande das dieser Honk Schmeling verfilmen durfte.


----------



## Dracocephalus (10. Oktober 2010)

Naja, was immer sie damit machen, es sollte schon in Richtung "Resident Evil" oder "Prince of Persia" gehen, und eben nicht den Boll'schen Weg wie "Far Cry" oder "Dungeon Siege". Es gibt genug schlechte Spieleumsetzungen und in diesem Fall hat man endlich mal eine derart zahlungskräftige Firma dahinter, daß man sich um Geld herzlich wenig sorgen muß. Das wird kein 100k$ Schnellschuß mit ein, zwei abgehalfterten (oder restlos fehlbesetzten) Schauspielern und einem Haufen Laiendarsteller. Blizzard persönlich ist für den Film zuständig, da hat sich nicht x Jahre nach dem Release des Spiels einer den Titel billig aus der Konkursmasse geschossen. Und wir wissen doch alle, daß Blizzard sehr viel Wert auf seine Marken legt. Auch die Bücher zu Warcraft, Starcraft und Diablo können sich sehen lassen. Das sind auch keine billigen Groschenromane, da merkt man, daß da jemand Ahnung von der Story hatte und weiß, wie er welchen Charakter darstellen sollte. Das Drehbuch haben dann, soweit ich weiß, die Story-, World- und Questdesigner zusammengebaut. Und wer sich mal die Questtexte reingezogen hat (ja, ich lese die immer ganz, auch beim 10. Twink noch), der weiß wie gut die sind, auch wenn die Questen dahinter (baller mir 20 Wölfe ab...) dem nicht gerecht werden.

OK, ich erwarte keine Konkurrenz für "Herr der Ringe". Der wird auf Jahrzehnte der Heilige Gral der Fantasyfilme bleiben. Allerdings erwarte ich, daß man zumindest versucht, sich in die Liga zu begeben. Es gibt wirklich gute Schauspieler da draußen, auch solche, die bisher kaum oder gar nicht vor der Kamera standen. Ein guter Film steht und fällt mit dem Drehbuch, aber wird getragen von den Schauspielern. Miese Schauspieler können noch das beste Drehbuch töten. Ich hoffe mal, daß man sich beim Casting entsprechend Mühe gibt (Und ich will Vin Diesel als einen Ork! Wie geil wäre das bitte!! Allein die Stimme paßt super, also die vom Schauspieler, nicht von der Synchro). 

Die Story wird natürlich etwas Neues sein. Man könnte sicherlich auch die bekannte Story verfilmen, aber das würde Kenner der Materie ein wenig die Spannung nehmen. Wir erinnern uns an das Debakel von Star Wars: Episode 1 (nein, nicht das Z! ^^), als alle durchs Kino riefen "Legt das Balg um, das ist Darth Vader! Rettet Alderaan!". Nene, sowas nicht. Ein paar Szenen als Rückblende, so wie in den Höhlen der Zeit, ist natürlich nett, aber mehr nicht. Ich würde da eher sowas wie die Bücher erwarten. Eher Nebenhandlungsstränge mit dem einen oder anderen bekannten Charakter dabei oder man trifft zufällig mal auf diesen oder jenen, aber der Plot verläuft parallel zum Hauptplot. So klassische Plots eben, die in den großen Geschichten nur in einem kurzen Nebensatz abgehandelt werden: Der Bürgerkrieg und die Flucht der Eredar und der Verrat Kil'jaeden und Archimonde. Das Leben von Durotan und Draka. Oder eben ganz abgefahrene Handlungsstränge von den vielen unbekannten Helden, die ihr Leben riskierten und die Welt retteten und niemand hat es gemerkt. Episch sollte es sein oder...wait for it...Legendary. 

Wenn so ein Film daraus wird, warte ich gerne bis 2013. Aber wehe, es wird nur so ein Popcorn-Kino-Hinfusch-Blockbuster...sowas verdirbt den Fans echt den Spaß an der Marke. Und, ja, ich bin immer noch sauer auf Blizzard, daß sie damals das Thrall-Adventure gestrichen haben. Hatte mich so drauf gefreut und dann hamse so ein komisches MMORPG draus gemacht...naja, ist auch ganz nett.

Ich bin gespannt,
D.


----------



## Landerson (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe es ist OK den alten Thread wieder rauszuholen (besser als einen neuen zu erstellen).

Es gibt jetzt ja neue Infos (von der Blizzcon 2010 und die neuste auf Buffed.de)

Staerkt das den glauben das es wirklich passiert?
Was haltet ihr davon Arthas' Geschichte als Filmvorlage zu nehmen (wenn es denn so kommen wuerde) und waere ein solcer Filme auch bei der breiten Masse erfolgreich?


----------



## Gradash (3. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Staerkt das den glauben das es wirklich passiert?
> Was haltet ihr davon Arthas' Geschichte als Filmvorlage zu nehmen (wenn es denn so kommen wuerde) und waere ein solcer Filme auch bei der breiten Masse erfolgreich?




Hm... ja ich glaube dran, dass er kommt - nein ich glaube nicht, dass es ein sehr guter Film wird.

Der Grund: Sollte WoW in Vergessenheit geraten / massiv sinkende Abozahlen haben wird der Film mal eben produziert, Blizzard damit wieder ins Gedächnis gebracht und so die "Kuh" Warcraft noch etwas mehr gemolken.
Aber ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren. Ich erwarte ein gesundes Mittelmaß, aber kein zweites "Avatar" o.ä. (was immer man von dem Film halten mag :> )

Und Arthas als Filmvorlage ?
Bitte nicht, ich habe Nordend so satt...


----------



## Landerson (3. Januar 2011)

Gradash schrieb:


> Und Arthas als Filmvorlage ?
> Bitte nicht, ich habe Nordend so satt...



Was waere fuer dich eine gute Vorlage?
Arthas wuerde meines Erachtens gut passen, da Gefuehle, Romantik, Action, Varrat, etc pp dabei sind - also alles was einen guten!? Film ausmacht.


----------



## Anusanna (3. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Was waere fuer dich eine gute Vorlage?



Classic!
Der Krieg zwischen der Horde und der Allianz steht im Vordergrund. Mit ein bisschen background-story dazu. 
Dann entsteht, durch Raggi, eine globale Bedrohung. Man entschliesst, ihn zusammen zu bekämpfen und zum Ende gibts einen cliffhanger, welcher den Krieg wieder entfachen lässt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Was waere fuer dich eine gute Vorlage?



1 1/2 Stunden zeigen wie die Horde rosazöpfige Gnom-DKs verhaut. Ich würd reingehen


----------



## Landerson (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1 1/2 Stunden zeigen wie die Horde rosazöpfige Gnom-DKs verhaut. Ich würd reingehen



Besucherzahl - Startwochenende: 1
Kartenpreis: $300.000.000


----------



## Kawock (3. Januar 2011)

Versace83 schrieb:


> http://www.warcraft-themovie.com/



Wer jetzt klug ist, sichert sich alle Domains (Internetadresse) die für diesen Film vielleicht in Frage kommen würden.


----------



## Cantharion (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1 1/2 Stunden zeigen wie die Horde rosazöpfige Gnom-DKs verhaut. Ich würd reingehen



Ich auch, aber nur wenn der Hordler jedesmal bevor er einen tötet "stirb Dêätháàrthâz" ruft (natürlich mit Untertitel um die Sonderzeichen zu betonen) und die besagten DKs auf diesen He-Man-Darnassus-Katzen reitet.
/e: bessere Alternative zu Untertitel Name+ Gildenname^^


----------



## cefear (13. Juli 2012)

Ich blick irgendwie nicht mehr durch...seit Jahren nicht...kommt nun irgendwann nen WoW Film oder nicht?


----------



## muffel28 (13. Juli 2012)

Glaub eher nicht. Denke dass das Thema schwer umzusetzen ist alleine dem Umfang her. Und macht man einen Alliance FIlm draus ist die andere Hälfte also Horde sicher nicht erfreut *GG*

Ist fast n bisschen zuviel Fantasy das ganze um es ordentlich umzusetzen. Die Landfschaften und die Charaktere damit es ordenlich wirkt und nicht wie HeMan mit Dolph


----------



## Fredericus (13. Juli 2012)

Moin.
  Hier könnt ihr alles nachsehen. Das Papier ist auch in einem Bericht bei Buffed von Blizzard als echt bestätigt worden.


blizzard veröffentlichungsplan




 Falls der Link nicht sauber funzt, das Papier heißt Blizzard-Product-Slate-leaked. Einfach mal googeln.



 Fritzchen


----------



## Midnightboy (13. Juli 2012)

Also der Plan stimmt nicht da WOW x4 noch nicht raus kam da stimmst du mir zu oder?


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Fredericus schrieb:


> blizzard veröffentlichungsplan



Der Link funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht.


Aber zum Thema: Vor ca. einem Jahr oder vielleicht nicht so weit zurück, gab es die Meldung dass die Arbeiten für den Film (vorerst) eingestellt wurden.

mfg


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht.



Weil da der Name eines Goldseller in der URL steckt, der gefiltert ist.  
Ich merge den Thread hier eben mit einem anderen zum Film.


Er meinte wohl aber das hier:
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/News/WoW-Geruecht-um-die-vierte-WoW-Erweiterung-kommt-sie-schon-im-Fruehjahr-2012-812817/


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (13. Juli 2012)

Soweit ich mich korrekt erinnere, sollte Sam Raimi als Regisseur fungieren, produziert werden sollte das von dem Typen, der mit Christopher Nolan die Batman-Filme und Inception gemacht hat. Der Typ von Nolan steckt wohl zur Zeit noch im letzten Batman und im kommenden Superman-Film (Regie Zack Snyder (300, Watchmen)) und Sam Raimi is mit einer Neuverfilmung von "Der Zauberer von Oz" beschäftigt, danach würde dann wohl Warcraft dran kommen.

Meine Angst is ja, das bis dahin der Zug abgefahren ist und sich keiner mehr für einen Film über die Welt von Wacraft interessiert.


----------



## cefear (13. Juli 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich korrekt erinnere, sollte Sam Raimi als Regisseur fungieren, produziert werden sollte das von dem Typen, der mit Christopher Nolan die Batman-Filme und Inception gemacht hat. Der Typ von Nolan steckt wohl zur Zeit noch im letzten Batman und im kommenden Superman-Film (Regie Zack Snyder (300, Watchmen)) und Sam Raimi is mit einer Neuverfilmung von "Der Zauberer von Oz" beschäftigt, danach würde dann wohl Warcraft dran kommen.
> 
> Meine Angst is ja, das bis dahin der Zug abgefahren ist und sich keiner mehr für einen Film über die Welt von Wacraft interessiert.



Sehe ich genauso...vielleicht wollen die den Film auch erst dann rausbringen wenn WoW droht einzugehen...um mit dem Film neues Puplikum auf das mmorpg aufmerksam zu machen^^


----------



## Hexer1975 (14. Juli 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach geht man da vielleicht einen etwas falschen Weg. Denke, das ein Kinofilm etwas problematisch ist. Hätte mir eher eine TV-Mini-Serie gewünscht. Die Lore gibt doch mittlerweile so viele Geschichten her und wenn ich mir aktuell die Folgen von Game of Thrones ansehe, dann wäre eine Umsetzung in einer Serie gar nicht so falsch. 
Aber habe schon mal gesagt ... man soll einfach Peter Jackson mal die Lore zum Lesen zuschicken ... 
Gerade die Arthas Story hat sehr viel Potential.


----------



## Hutzifutzi (14. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube einfach nicht mehr daran , daß noch ein Warcraft Film herauskommt. Davon abgesehen braucht ihn auch kein Mensch


----------



## cefear (14. Juli 2012)

WoooW das ist soo überhaupt nicht subjektiv betrachtet... -_-


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Juli 2012)

entweder er erscheint irgendwann, oder nicht. abwarten und fertig.

man sollte vorallem eines....... , nicht mit soviel erwartungen einen neuen film schauen, sonst kann man derbe enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nochmal bei IMDB nachgeluschert, Man of Steel erscheint Anfang/Mitte 2013, Der Zauberer von Oz kommt Anfang 2013 in die Kinos! Wenn also nichts dazwischen kommt, dann dürften die Dreharbeiten Mitte 2013 beginnen und der Film würde dann, geschätzt, 2014 in die Kinos kommen! Aber auch nur, wenn nichts schief geht ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Juli 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Also der Plan stimmt nicht da WOW x4 noch nicht raus kam da stimmst du mir zu oder?



Du weiß aber was ein Plan ist?


----------



## dandolor (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe ja nicht das Blizzard den Film an den Nagel hängt. Es würde Ihnen somit ne ziemlich fette Geldeinnahme entgehen. 
Ich würd mal sagen, dass jeder der mal WoW oder die Warcraft Reihen gespielt hat oder spielt, sich diesen Film ansehen würde.^^


----------



## jeef (15. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja nicht das Blizzard den Film an den Nagel hängt. Es würde Ihnen somit ne ziemlich fette Geldeinnahme entgehen.
> Ich würd mal sagen, dass jeder der mal WoW oder die Warcraft Reihen gespielt hat oder spielt, sich diesen Film ansehen würde.^^



Dir ist schon klar selbst wenn jeder der mal WoW gespielt hat, denn Film sehen würde.
Der Film ein finanzieller Flop wäre  
außer man zimmert so ein Trash/B-Movie zusammen wie es atm üblich ist bei Spieleverfilmungen dann würde es funktionieren ^^


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Juli 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar selbst wenn jeder der mal WoW gespielt hat, denn Film sehen würde.
> Der Film ein finanzieller Flop wäre
> außer man zimmert so ein Trash/B-Movie zusammen wie es atm üblich ist bei Spieleverfilmungen dann würde es funktionieren ^^



Naja, Sam Raimi spricht ja schon für Qualität! Ich denke auch eher, dass man bei dem Warcraft-Film durchaus mit einem Budget von 150 Mille rechnen darf, wenn man sieht, dass selbst der Prince of Persia soviel veranschlagt hat! Aber mal schauen, bis jetzt gab es ja noch nie eine wirklich richtig gute Videospiel-Verfilmung =(


----------



## Samweisbilbo (15. Juli 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar selbst wenn jeder der mal WoW gespielt hat, denn Film sehen würde.
> Der Film ein finanzieller Flop wäre
> außer man zimmert so ein Trash/B-Movie zusammen wie es atm üblich ist bei Spieleverfilmungen dann würde es funktionieren ^^




Nur mal angenommern es würden -nur- die WoW Spieler den Film schauen...
das Wären bei durchschnittlich 7 Euro pro Karte, das ganze mal derzeit 10.2 Mio Spielern Wären schonmal 71,4 Millionen Euro.
Dank der Computertechnik und Animationen kannst Du selbst mit 50 Mio. Euro schon einen recht vernünftigen Film hinlegen.

Nur mal Nebenbei:
Matrix kostete gerade mal 60 Mio. US Dollar, und wurde zu einem Mega Erfolg....spielte im übrigen knapp 463 Mio. ein
Stirb Langsam 4.0 kostete 28 Mio Dollar...spielte aber 140 Mio. ein...

Was lernen wir daraus?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Juli 2012)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommern es würden -nur- die WoW Spieler den Film schauen...
> das Wären bei durchschnittlich 7 Euro pro Karte, das ganze mal derzeit 10.2 Mio Spielern Wären schonmal 71,4 Millionen Euro.
> Dank der Computertechnik und Animationen kannst Du selbst mit 50 Mio. Euro schon einen recht vernünftigen Film hinlegen.
> 
> ...



Die Filme sind vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten im Kino gelaufen, mit 50 Millionen kommst du Heute im Blockbusterformat nicht mehr weit! District 9 wurde 2010 für 30 Mio. produziert und galt damit als Low-Budget-Movie! Wenn du epische Schlachten und sowas haben willst, dann muss das mindestens in den dreistelligen Millionenbreich gehen!


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juli 2012)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommern es würden -nur- die WoW Spieler den Film schauen...
> das Wären bei durchschnittlich 7 Euro pro Karte, das ganze mal derzeit 10.2 Mio Spielern Wären schonmal 71,4 Millionen Euro.



Falsche Rechnung - ein Film muß, um sich zu rentieren, bis zum dreifachen der Produktionskosten einspielen. Nur ein kleiner Teil des Erlöses einer Kinokarte fließt wieder an die Produktionsfirma zurück - Kinos, Verleiher und nicht zuletzt der Staat wollen auch leben.



> Dank der Computertechnik und Animationen kannst Du selbst mit 50 Mio. Euro schon einen recht vernünftigen Film hinlegen.



Ein ordentlicher Fantasy-Film kostet gerade wegen der Computertechnik über 100 Mio. - darunter ist es in Hollywood nicht zu machen.



> Nur mal Nebenbei:
> Matrix kostete gerade mal 60 Mio. US Dollar, und wurde zu einem Mega Erfolg....spielte im übrigen knapp 463 Mio. ein



Das ist 13 Jahre her und damals galt "Matrix" als Wagnis. Den großen Erfolg kann man bei einem Film trotz aller Versuche der Filmindustrie nie kalkulieren. Bei Fantasy fällt zudem die gesamte Palette der Nebeneinnahmen durch Product Placement und Cross-Marketing flach, was die Kosten grundsätzlich in die Höhe treibt (gerade die "Matrix"-Filme wimmeln von Product Placement).



> Stirb Langsam 4.0 kostete 28 Mio Dollar...spielte aber 140 Mio. ein...



Laut IMDB kostete 4.0 110 Mio. Dollar - für 28 Mio. hätte es nicht mal für die Darstellerkosten gereicht.



> Was lernen wir daraus?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU



Das war jetzt ein sehr, sehr großes Eigentor.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juli 2012)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommern es würden -nur- die WoW Spieler den Film schauen...
> das Wären bei durchschnittlich 7 Euro pro Karte, das ganze mal derzeit 10.2 Mio Spielern Wären schonmal 71,4 Millionen Euro.
> Dank der Computertechnik und Animationen kannst Du selbst mit 50 Mio. Euro schon einen recht vernünftigen Film hinlegen.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja mal sowas von daneben.....


----------



## KInstinct (16. Juli 2012)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> ...das Wären bei durchschnittlich 7 Euro pro Karte, das ganze mal derzeit 10.2 Mio Spielern Wären schonmal 71,4 Millionen Euro.



7 Euro die Karte? 12 Euro zahle ich für einen normalen Film plus 2 Euro wenn er noch in 3D ist.


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

KInstinct schrieb:


> 7 Euro die Karte? 12 Euro zahle ich für einen normalen Film plus 2 Euro wenn er noch in 3D ist.



Was? Selbst im Cinestar zahlst du am Sonntag "nur" 12,50 für einen 3D Film (ohne Brille, aber die kostet 1€ und kann man behalten).

mfg


----------



## Hexer1975 (16. Juli 2012)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommern es würden -nur- die WoW Spieler den Film schauen...
> das Wären bei durchschnittlich 7 Euro pro Karte, das ganze mal derzeit 10.2 Mio Spielern Wären schonmal 71,4 Millionen Euro.
> Dank der Computertechnik und Animationen kannst Du selbst mit 50 Mio. Euro schon einen recht vernünftigen Film hinlegen.
> 
> ...



Ähm, gerade die Computertechnik verschlingt massiv Geld. Von Deinen 71,4 Millionen Euro gehen erst mal 19% an den Staat ... dann greifen die Kinos ihre Marge ab ... dann evtl. die Vertriebsfirma ... 
Sollte der Film an den Kinokassen 71,4 Millionen Euro einnehmen, würde Blizzard vielleicht 10 Millionen Euro Umsatz machen, was ein herbes finanzielles Desaster wäre. Es sei denn der Film würde bisherige Nichtspieler zum Spielen animieren und man würde ca. 2 Millionen neue Spieler finden. Dann hätte der Film einen marketingtechnisch positiven Effekt.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Juli 2012)

Was ihr alle so heiß darauf seid... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab schon viele Videospiel-Verfilmungen miterlebt und selbst die Namhaften waren bestenfalls (!) Mittelmaß.

Hier mal ein paar Negativbeispiele:

- Super Mario Bros. (Koopa war ein Mensch, keine Echse; der ganze Film war einfach billig mit Ausnahme des Roxette-Soundtracks)
- Street Fighter (völlig blödsinnige Story, der ingame US-Vorzeige-GI Guile war im Film ein Blauhelm, Chun Li Reporterin mit E. Honda als Kameramann (!) usw.)
- Mortal Kombat (der erste Teil war noch halbwegs zu ertragen, allein wegen Christopher Lambert; der 2. Teil ist das Grauen)
- Final Fantasy (schöne CGI-Bilder, aber langweilig und nahezu nix zu tun mit der Spieleserie)
- Tomb Raider (kann damit einfach nix anfangen trotz Brangelina; sterile 08/15-Action... es geht nix über die ersten 3 Indy Jones-Filme was Abenteuer in fremden Ländern angeht)

Ein paar Streifen die man zumindest einmal ansehen kann:

- Dead or Alive (so trashig dass er für den erlauchten Nerd fast gut ist und ich mag B-Movie-König Eric Roberts einfach)
- Tekken (erstaunlich brutale Kämpfe für eine Spiele-Verfilmung; insgesamt ganz gut gemacht)

Tja, angesichts der ganzen doch eher schwachen Beiträge - warum sollte es diesmal besser werden? Nur weil Warcraft drauf steht? Und dass Sam Raimi Regie führt glaub ich erst wenn es mehr ist als ein Müsste-Sollte-Könnte-Gerücht. Ich HOFFE dass, falls so ein Film kommt, er gut ist. Aber drauf wetten würd ich jetzt mal noch nicht.


----------



## Hubautz (16. Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass Blizzard es sich gar nicht leisten könnte, einen schlechten Film zu machen (machen zu lassen). Ein guter Film wäre dann aber teuer und würde sich finanziell nicht rechnen, wenn man von nur 12 Millionen potentiellen(!) Besuchern weltweit(!) ausgeht. 

Abgesehen davon: ich überlege immer noch, was denn die Handlung wäre. Einige junge Helden treffen sich zufällig (random) und verhauen alle möglichen Viecher?


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was ihr alle so heiß darauf seid... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab schon viele Videospiel-Verfilmungen miterlebt und selbst die Namhaften waren bestenfalls (!) Mittelmaß.


Naja, die meisten hoffen halt auf was gutes. Weil halt Blizzard dann daran mitarbeiten würde.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Negativbeispiele:
> 
> - Super Mario Bros. (Koopa war ein Mensch, keine Echse; der ganze Film war einfach billig mit Ausnahme des Roxette-Soundtracks)


Leider nicht gesehen, muss ich wohl irgendwo mal suchen.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> - Street Fighter (völlig blödsinnige Story, der ingame US-Vorzeige-GI Guile war im Film ein Blauhelm, Chun Li Reporterin mit E. Honda
> als Kameramann (!) usw.)


Ich glaube ich habe da so schwache Erinnerungen, aber ich erwarte von Fightgame-Umsetzungen keine große Story, sondern Gekloppe.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> - Mortal Kombat (der erste Teil war noch halbwegs zu ertragen, allein wegen Christopher Lambert; der 2. Teil ist das Grauen)


Ich fand sie gut, beide. 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> - Final Fantasy (schöne CGI-Bilder, aber langweilig und nahezu nix zu tun mit der Spieleserie)


Ich fand den Film eigentlich richtig gut.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> - Tomb Raider (kann damit einfach nix anfangen trotz Brangelina; sterile 08/15-Action... es geht nix über die ersten 3 Indy Jones-Filme was Abenteuer in fremden Ländern angeht)


Bin kein Indiana-Jones-Fan und von Brangalina auch nicht. Trotzdem fand ich den Film okay.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ein paar Streifen die man zumindest einmal ansehen kann:
> 
> - Dead or Alive (so trashig dass er für den erlauchten Nerd fast gut ist und ich mag B-Movie-König Eric Roberts einfach)


Den empfand ich widerrum als Mittelmaß.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> - Tekken (erstaunlich brutale Kämpfe für eine Spiele-Verfilmung; insgesamt ganz gut gemacht)


Noch einer auf meiner Liste.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Tja, angesichts der ganzen doch eher schwachen Beiträge - warum sollte es diesmal besser werden? Nur weil Warcraft drauf steht? Und dass Sam Raimi Regie führt glaub ich erst wenn es mehr ist als ein Müsste-Sollte-Könnte-Gerücht. Ich HOFFE dass, falls so ein Film kommt, er gut ist. Aber drauf wetten würd ich jetzt mal noch nicht.


"Weil Warcraft drauf steht!". Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ich weiß nicht wer hier Dungeon Siege kennt. Und ob ihr die "Verfilmung" dazu kennt (Schwerter des Königs). Hatte eigentlich garnichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun. Den Film fand ich trotzdem Okay.

Auch wenn die Verfilmung nicht so das wahre ist. Ein relativ guter Film kann es trotzdem werden.

mfg

EDIT:


Hubautz schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: ich überlege immer noch, was denn die Handlung wäre. Einige junge Helden treffen sich zufällig (random) und verhauen alle möglichen Viecher?


Allein sich das vorzustellen ist so göttlich dass ich lachen muss. 

Aber du weißt schon dass es eine Story hinter Warcraft gibt? Mehrere Spiele vor WoW und einen haufen Bücher?


----------



## cefear (16. Juli 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Blizzard es sich gar nicht leisten könnte, einen schlechten Film zu machen (machen zu lassen). Ein guter Film wäre dann aber teuer und würde sich finanziell nicht rechnen, wenn man von nur 12 Millionen potentiellen(!) Besuchern weltweit(!) ausgeht.
> 
> Abgesehen davon: ich überlege immer noch, was denn die Handlung wäre. Einige junge Helden treffen sich zufällig (random) und verhauen alle möglichen Viecher?



Hör auf zu überlegen sonst tuts weh...lies n paar Warcraft Bücher...dann is zwar noch immer zu überlegen was im Film zu sehen sein sollte/könnte, aber in der Hinsicht das es Storytechnisch so viel gibt das es schwer zu eintscheiden ist was in den Film rein soll.


----------



## Hubautz (16. Juli 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Hör auf zu überlegen sonst tuts weh...lies n paar Warcraft Bücher...dann is zwar noch immer zu überlegen was im Film zu sehen sein sollte/könnte, aber in der Hinsicht das es Storytechnisch so viel gibt das es schwer zu eintscheiden ist was in den Film rein soll.


Eben – genau das ist doch das Problem. Da muss ich nicht WoW verfilmen, da kann ich auch einfach die Warcraft - Story (die es ja schon seit den 90er Jahren gibt) verfilmen. In dieser Story kommen aber nur oder hauptsächlich NPCs vor. 

Wenn ich aber einige Protagonisten haben möchte, die nicht Illidan, Arthas oder Tyrande heißen, muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Hexer1975 (16. Juli 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Eben – genau das ist doch das Problem. Da muss ich nicht WoW verfilmen, da kann ich auch einfach die Warcraft - Story (die es ja schon seit den 90er Jahren gibt) verfilmen. In dieser Story kommen aber nur oder hauptsächlich NPCs vor.
> 
> Wenn ich aber einige Protagonisten haben möchte, die nicht Illidan, Arthas oder Tyrande heißen, muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.



Genau das passiert doch ... es wird ja auch kein World of Warcraft Film, sondern ein Warcraft Film! Und die Geschichte ist eine ganz Neue, die halt in diesem Universum spielt. Einer der Protagonisten soll ein Anführer sein, der Varian Wrynn ähnlich sein soll, aber eben nicht dieser ist. 

Die größte Hoffnung habe ich ja schon bei der Wahl vom Regisseur und das man direkt anfangs Uwe Boll abgelehnt hat. 

Auf was ich aber besonders gespannt bin ... wenn man wirklich möglichst viele Völker einbaut, wie sie z.B. die Tauren realisieren wollen ... bisher habe ich keine Verfilmung gesehen, wo nicht irgendwelche "Karnevalskostüme" rumliefen.


----------



## cefear (16. Juli 2012)

Was denn sonst? Blizzard wird wohl nicht die Story von "BlackroXxXorextrEme" dem Schurken erzählen...und wie er in 2 Tagen lvl 85 erreichte..

Irgendwie klar das es eine Warcraft story wird...


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Was denn sonst? Blizzard wird wohl nicht die Story von "BlackroXxXorextrEme" dem Schurken erzählen...und wie er in 2 Tagen lvl 85 erreichte..



Au ja. Das will ich sehen.

"Und dann begab sich sich BlackroXxXorextrEme nach Orgrimmar und hing Zettel an jedes Haus, mit den Worten 'LFM sw Raid FTH!!!!einseinself11!'. Und es kamen ihm viele alte Kameraden zur Hilfe, unter anderem Dârkshâdowstâlker und Imórtàlkîllêr aus der Gilde 'Kìss mý bûtt'."

Oh man. Das wär' was.

mfg


----------



## Heynrich (16. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was ihr alle so heiß darauf seid... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab schon viele Videospiel-Verfilmungen miterlebt und selbst die Namhaften waren bestenfalls (!) Mittelmaß.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Negativbeispiele:
> 
> ...



Haha ich fand Mario Bros. sooo schlecht, dass es schon wieder genial war  "BREMS!" - "DAS DING HAT KEINE BREMSEN!!" (2 Szenen vorher nen anderen Polizeiwagen ausgebremst )
Naja, ich fand die Resident Evil Filme zum Beispiel auch viel besser als das/die Spiel/e selbst. Aber sowas is immer Geschmackssache. Richtig ist, dass Spieleverfilmungen meistens schlecht sind.
Richtig ist aber auch, dass Blizzard selbst behauptet hat, dass sofern solch ein Streifen auf die Leinwand kommt, es nicht weniger episch als HDR wird. Man sollte gespannt sein. Wer den Mund so voll nimmt, muss nämlich auch Leistung bringen.

Der Film selbst sollte ja, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, mehr in die Richtung 300 gehen und sowas. Eher größere Schlachten, weniger Helden. Schon herausstechende Charaktere, aber mehr so größere Kämpfe. Nix mit Questen oder ner Heldengruppe die Unterwegs durch die Welt hüpfelt und Friedensblümchen pflückt.


----------



## cefear (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe ja das sie wiedererkennbare Zauber, Gebiete, mounts, Rüstungen etc etc. verwenden. Wenn dann noch die Spezialeffekte gut sind reicht das für mich um mir den Streifen zig mal an zu sehen^^ Wäre schon witzig wenn man wärend dem Streifen mit Kumpels diskutieren könnte was das denn jetzt für nen Zauber war usw.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und dass Sam Raimi Regie führt glaub ich erst wenn es mehr ist als ein Müsste-Sollte-Könnte-Gerücht.



Raimi ist nicht mehr als Regisseur im Gespräch, wie Raimi im Interview selbst sagt:

"Actually, they don’t have me directing World of Warcraft anymore because when I took the Oz job, they had to move on to another director," Raimi said. "They had to start making it."
[Quelle]

"They had to start making it" heißt übrigens noch lange nicht, daß bereits gedreht wird - das ist alles noch "Production Hell" mit Drehbuchentwürfen, Suche nach verfügbaren Leuten etc. pp.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (16. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was ihr alle so heiß darauf seid... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab schon viele Videospiel-Verfilmungen miterlebt und selbst die Namhaften waren bestenfalls (!) Mittelmaß.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Negativbeispiele:
> 
> ...



In deiner Liste fehlt Silent Hill! Der aktuell beste Videospielfilm, wobei hier das Sprichwort mit dem Einäugigen unter den Blinden zum Zuge kommt, jedoch hat er sehr viele Szenen die die Stimmung des Spiels perfekt wiedergeben! Und Dead or Alive fand ich allein schon... naja... sagen wir mal... die Holly Valance und die Sarah Carter waren schon verdammt hübsch anzusehen =D


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Juli 2012)

Na, wenn der Film in die Kinos kommen sollte, was sehr stark bezweifel, dann sollte der Film, um der epischen Darstellung treu zu bleiben, sich mit dem herausfordernden Sammeln und Suchen von Friedensblumen und Silberdisteln beschäftigen. Zwei Stunden bekommt man damit sicherlich voll.


----------



## Figetftw! (17. Juli 2012)

Den Film müsste so oder so Vivendi finanzieren, da hat Blizzard eher weniger mit zu tun.
Vivendi steht im Moment mit ca 12 Milliarden in der Kreide, dementsprechend wäre es hirnrissig jetzt ein Millionenprojekt zu starten mit geringen Erfolgsaussichten.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juli 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Den Film müsste so oder so Vivendi finanzieren, da hat Blizzard eher weniger mit zu tun.



Was hat denn Vivendi damit zu tun? Mal abgesehen davon, daß Unternehmensteile eines Konzerns immer eigenständig organisiert sind, hat Vivendi keine Filmproduktionsgesellschaft mehr, die ein solches Projekt auf die Beine stellen könnte (Universal haben sie bei ihrem 23 Milliarden-Debakel 2003 zum größten Teil bereits abstoßen müssen und besitzen mittlerweile keinerlei Anteile mehr; StudioCanal ist zu klein und auch nicht mit dem Projekt als Co-Produzent verbunden).

Die Lizenz ist seit Jahren an Legendary Entertainment vergeben, die Warcraft mit Partner Warner stemmen wollen - nur ist dort nicht mal im Ansatz eine Verfilmung angekündigt bzw. mit dem Projekt überhaupt ein Regisseur verbunden. Nachdem gerade der zweite "Titanen"-Film gefloppt ist und "John Carter" ein Millionendebakel wurde, wird das Vertrauen der Industrie in Fantasy-Spektakel abseits des "Hobbits" (von dem ein Teil fast soviel kostet wie die erste Trilogie insgesamt) nicht gerade groß sein...


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Naja, vielleicht macht Blizzard das wie bei seinem Games mit dem Film.

Sie kommen 2013 oder 2014 an und sagen "Hey Leute! In 6 Monaten kommt ein Warcraft-Film raus!".

Die lassen sich ja immer Zeit mit den Ankündigungen. *Verschwörungshut absetzt*

mfg


----------



## DBnorla (23. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mir bei dem Filmprojekt nicht so sicher, ob es realisiert werden kann. Im Stil von 300 wäre Blizz zu oberflächlich, schätze ich. Und um die Tiefgründigkeit von Charakteren wie Thrall, Jaina oder Arthas zu zeigen, kommste mit einem Film nicht hin.


----------



## fraudani (23. Juli 2012)

Ich finde jetzt nicht, wie einige hier erwähnten, dass man schlechte Qualität von einem Film geradezu erwarten muss, wenn die Vorlage einem Spiel entspringt. Tomb Raider fand ich jetzt auch nicht so übel, obwohl ich die Olle so gar nicht leiden kann. Sogar Postal hatte was, ich fand ihn funnig 

Außerdem muss man ja bei Warcraft sehen, dass es sich hier nicht einfach nur um ein Spiel handelt. Da gibt es eine riesige Geschichte und haufenweise Bücher. Ich selbst hab zwar noch keines davon gelesen, aber mir vielfach bestätigen lassen, dass die wirklich gut sind. Man sollte davon ausgehen, dass ein Warcraft-Film nicht auf einem beliebigen, im Vergleich zu den Büchern eher oberflächlich umgesetzten, Erweiterungspack des Spieles basiert, sondern eher auf den Büchern. 

Grundsätzlich gehe ich schon davon aus, dass man aufgrund dieser Geschichte einen durchaus guten Film machen kann. Man braucht halt auch einen guten Regisseur. Sam Raimi scheint ja zum Glück raus zu sein. Den find ich persönlich jetzt nicht so prickelnd. Da hab ich einfach immer "Tanz der Teufel" und Bruce Campbell im Kopf, der einfach in jedem Sam Raimi Film auftaucht. Wen würde Campbell wohl im Warcraft-Film darstellen? Nicht, dass ich den Kerl nicht unterhaltsam finden würde, aber mal ehrlich: Campbell in Warcraft wäre wirklich sehr albern und die Kritiker hätten allen Grund den Film nicht ernst zu nehmen. 

Bei James Cameron z. B. könnte man davon ausgehen, dass zumindest das Setting extrem gut gelungen wäre. Und mit einem anständigen Regisseur, der nicht überall seinen persönlich Gag in Form von "Ash" einbaut, kann Warcraft ein wirklich gelungener Film werden. Ich mein, "Herr der Ringe" hatte schließlich auch Erfolg und ist zumindest vom Genre her in die gleiche Sparte zu werfen.


----------



## Hexer1975 (23. Juli 2012)

fraudani schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei James Cameron z. B. könnte man davon ausgehen, dass zumindest das Setting extrem gut gelungen wäre. Und mit einem anständigen Regisseur, der nicht überall seinen persönlich Gag in Form von "Ash" einbaut, kann Warcraft ein wirklich gelungener Film werden. Ich mein, "Herr der Ringe" hatte schließlich auch Erfolg und ist zumindest vom Genre her in die gleiche Sparte zu werfen.



Aber Herr der Ringe wurde auch von Peter Jackson umgesetzt, einem absoluten Fan dieser Bücher, der sein Herzblut da reinfließen ließ. Er hat darum gekämpft die nötigen finanziellen Mittel zusammenzukratzen. 

Und genau die Art Regisseur/Produzent muß man finden, damit endlich mal eine Computerspielumsetzung richtig Erfolg hat. Herr der Ringe galt ja auch als nicht verfilmbar und die Comicverfilmungen haben sich ja auch über die Jahre entwickelt. 

Peter Jackson und die Verflimung der Arthas Story ... vielleicht als Zweiteiler ... das hätte Gewicht und mittlerweile würden viele Menschen schon allein wegen einem Jackson-Film ins Kino gehen und vielleicht für Warcraft geworben werden.


----------



## Revan76 (23. Juli 2012)

ein wow film mit herr der ringe gleich zu setzen, ist sowas von vermessen. eines der erfolgreichsten bücher, dass über mehrere jahre geschrieben, zur seite gelegt und wieder neu geschrieben wurde.. sorry aber da ist der wunsch nunmal vater des gedankens.

allein das eiskrone viel zu viel ähnlichkeit mit mordor hat (das große tor, etc.) passt irgendwie nicht. herr der ringe galt lange als nicht verfilmbar, wegen der umsetzung. special effects, usw. wie sollte man gollum oder baumbart (ents) darstellen, etc. das ist in der heutigen zeit aber kein problem mehr. 

die idee einen wow film zu schaffen und damit auch wieder eine größere fanbasis zu schaffen, find ich nicht schlecht aber bitte dann in einem ganz eigenen stil.


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Revan76 schrieb:


> ein wow film mit herr der ringe gleich zu setzen, ist sowas von vermessen. eines der erfolgreichsten bücher, dass über mehrere jahre geschrieben, zur seite gelegt und wieder neu geschrieben wurde.. sorry aber da ist der wunsch nunmal vater des gedankens.
> 
> allein das eiskrone viel zu viel ähnlichkeit mit mordor hat (das große tor, etc.) passt irgendwie nicht. herr der ringe galt lange als nicht verfilmbar, wegen der umsetzung. special effects, usw. wie sollte man gollum oder baumbart (ents) darstellen, etc. das ist in der heutigen zeit aber kein problem mehr.
> 
> die idee einen wow film zu schaffen und damit auch wieder eine größere fanbasis zu schaffen, find ich nicht schlecht aber bitte dann in einem ganz eigenen stil.



Geschmackssache, ich fand Herr der Ringe in Ordnung, dennoch mag ich die WoW-Story deutlich mehr (auch wenn wirklich vieles aus anderen Geschichten abgekupfert und mit dem Warcraft-Universum vermischt wurde).

Ehrlich gesagt ist es am Ende vollkommen egal wie lange man an etwas gesessen hat und wieviel arbeit drinsteckt. Das Resultat ist das wichtige. 

Klar gibt es Leute die sich für das drumherum interessieren, aber ich bezweifel stark dass das der Großteil ist.

mfg


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juli 2012)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ich mein, "Herr der Ringe" hatte schließlich auch Erfolg und ist zumindest vom Genre her in die gleiche Sparte zu werfen.




„schließlich auch Erfolg“. Mein lieber Mann. Dir istschon klar, dass das Buch „Herr der Ringe“ mit ca. 150 Millionen verkauftenExemplaren einen Tick mehr potentielle Filmbesucher hatte, als es WoW je haben wird?


----------



## RufusNasedo (23. Juli 2012)

Eine Realverfilmung kann eigentlich nur schiefgehen. Das Budget wäre enorm und ein großes Wagnis, da ein Gewinn nicht sicher kalkuliert werden könnte, da man sich doch recht abhängig von Fans macht. Es gab nur 2 Filmreihen, die in ihrem Aufwand da rankämen HdR und Harry Potter und beide haben eine riesige Fangemeinschaft dahintergehabt. HdR über Generationen aufgebaute Fanbasis und Potter in einer Zeit wo fast jedes Kind und massig Jugendliche und Erwachsene die Bücher verschlangen und man von einem Boom profitierte der vorherrschte.
Die WC-Anhängerschaft besteht aus Jugendlichen und jungen Erwachsenen. Kinder und ältere Erwachsene fallen im wesentlichen raus (natürlich gibt es sie, aber die Zahl steht nicht im Verhältnis und mit ihr kann kaum kalkuliert werden). Es gibt keinerlei Boom, ganz im Gegenteil, es flacht derzeit ab.
Wichtig sind am Ende immer die Charaktere. Sie müssen stimmig sein und bilden meist die Grundlage für echten Erfolg bei Filmen. Nimmt man bekannte Charaktere müssten sie sich stets ihren Vorbildern zum Vergleich setzen, im Gegensatz zu Buchverfilmungen existieren hier bereits die Charaktere. Ihnen ist mit Gesichtern und Stimmen bereits leben eingehaucht. Vor allem besteht einfach die Gefahr, dass sie albern aussehen. Illidan oder Malfurion sind da ein Risiko und gute Schauspieler wie in HdR wollen lieber weiter wie Menschen aussehen, statt sich komplett vermörteln zu lassen. Der Vorteil war ohenhin, dass kein Orc einen sprechenden, echten Charakter hatte, also war auch kein ordentlicher Schauspieler nötig. Alle wichtigen Charaktere waren menschlich, lediglich verkleinert bei Fernaufnahmen (Zwerge, Hobbits) oder mit spitzen Ohren. Drüber hinaus gingen nur Orcs und sprechende Bäume. Gollum stellte eine Ausnahme dar und Serkis kam aus dem nichts um diesen Charakter leben einzuhauchen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies mit einer größeren Menge Charaktere funktioniert.
Zudem hatte HdR relativ wenig Magie. WC ohne viel Zauberei ist für mich schwer vorstellbar, zumal es sich um Offensiv- und Defensiv-Zauberei handelt und nicht so sehr um "ich lass mal was schweben" oder "das Zimmer räumt sich selber auf" wie in HP teils.
Ich kann mir eine Umsetzung also wegen dem Monster-Budget und dem kaum garantierten Gewinn nicht vorstellen, zumindest wären Produktionsfirmen abgeschreckt. Jackson kratzte Geld zusammen und besorgte sich die Rechte, aber ohne New Line Cinema, die von Jackson überzeugt waren, wäre das nix geworden. Und das ganze selbst zu finanzieren sehe ich nicht.

Mein Wunsch wäre eher ein Animationsfilm. Cinematics in WoW und Diablo 3 zuletzt zeigen was möglich ist. Es wäre kostengünstiger und man hätte die Gesichter von bekannten Charakteren so wie man sie kennt und die Kritik von Fans an Schauspielerwahl und dergleichen falle weg. Effekte wären einfacher und Tauren, Nachtelfen, Orcs, Goblins usw. wären im wesentlichen gefeiht davor lächerlich rüberzukommen. Auch eine Serie wäre eine Möglichkeit. Ich finde Clone Wars macht einen guten Eindruck sich mit bekannten Charakteren in ein bekanntes Universum einzufügen und eigene Geschichten zu erzählen. Und eine echte Fantasyserie fehlt derzeit in meinen Augen.


----------



## Shelung (23. Juli 2012)

Würde wow so aussehen wie in den Trailern.  Und ich meine gerade den classic und BC Trailer dann währe das mit Abstand der teuerste Animationsfilm ever ^^



Aber dieser Film würde mehr als nur die Anhängerschaft aufrufen.  Das währe ja so ne Bomben grafik das man das nur deswegen schon anschauen müsste.


Wenn sie dann den Inhalt schön wie in warcraft mit viel Gewalt durchmischen.  Also kein Rhonin i love you sondern mehr szenen aus schlachten etc. würde das die fsk hoch stufen und mehr leute anziehen.

Den selbst NICHT wow fans lassen sich keinen tollwütigen Orc entgehen der sich durch ne grp von allys schlachtet nur um dann von einem Magier eingeäschert zu werden. 


Man muss Warcraft, die welt des Krieges einfangen und kein dialog drama aufbauen.     *Epische Dialoge die ja sehr oft in WC anfallen sind dagegen immer gut* 



P.S. Wenn sie 3D draus machen kommt sowieso jeder. Gewalt + 3D = Erfolg


----------



## Dogarn (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe ja eigentlich nicht mehr an einen Film geglaubt, aber ein Stichwort hat einen Funken Hoffnung zurückgebracht.

Animationsfilm.

Sofort überflutete mich eine Reihe von Bildern, die Arthas Geschichte darstellten, ganz im Sinne vom Wotlk Intro.

Und ich erwischte mich beim Grinsen.

Long story short: Ein Warcraft Animationsfilm...nicht von Pixar, sondern wie die Trailer... vielleicht 3D...Ich zahl gerne 20 / 21 Euro für die Eintrittskarte.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juli 2012)

fraudani schrieb:


> Bei James Cameron z. B. könnte man davon ausgehen, dass zumindest das Setting extrem gut gelungen wäre.



Cameron wird nur nie eine Auftragsarbeit wie "Warcraft" machen - der Mann ist Kontrollfreak und lässt sich nicht 'reinquatschen. Abgesehen davon, daß er jetzt völlig durchgedreht ist und nur noch bis an seinen Ruhestand "Avatar-Filme" drehen möchte, weil er in diesem Universum alles an Stories anlegen könne, die er noch erzählen möchte.



> Und mit einem anständigen Regisseur, der nicht überall seinen persönlich Gag in Form von "Ash" einbaut, kann Warcraft ein wirklich gelungener Film werden. Ich mein, "Herr der Ringe" hatte schließlich auch Erfolg und ist zumindest vom Genre her in die gleiche Sparte zu werfen.



Wem bitteschön außer ein paar informierten Fans fallen diese Kurzauftritte überhaupt auf, die zudem nur in den "leichteren" Raimis stattgefunden haben (nicht etwa in den sehr ernsthaften "A simple plan" als auch "The Gift")? Mit Sicherheit nicht dem Durchschnittskinogänger, der Raimi nur mit "Spiderman" in Verbindung bringt. Davon irgendeine "Wertung" in Hinsicht auf den Regisseur abhängig zu machen ist lächerlich. 
Jackson hat ähnliches übrigens in "Herr der Ringe" gemacht - ich sehe nicht, daß damit die "Ernsthaftigkeit" in irgendeiner Form zerstört worden wäre ("Mutter" und "Onkel" aus Jacksons hier nicht zu nennendem dritten Film in einer Cameo-Rolle). 

Warum eigentlich immer nur Leute wie Jackson oder Cameron? Duncan Jones hat schon vor Jahren Interesse bekundet, eben weil er auch ein überzeugter (Wo)W-Spieler ist oder war, dem an einer gelungenen Umsetzung sehr gelegen ist. Immerhin wüßte man dann, daß das Ding nicht nur ein paar Effekte aufweist, sondern sogar eine Story erzählt. Daß Duncan mit Budgets umgehen kann und das maximal mögliche herausholt, sieht man in "Moon" oder "Source Code".



> Ich mein, "Herr der Ringe" hatte schließlich auch Erfolg und ist zumindest vom Genre her in die gleiche Sparte zu werfen.



Dazu haben andere Leute schon genug gesagt. Abgesehen von der sehr großen Fanbase der Bücher ist die Produktionsgeschichte von HdR sehr ungewöhnlich und kann nicht mit einer Auftragsarbeit wie "Warcraft" verglichen werden. Ohne Jackson hätte das Ding so nicht zustandekommen können - und vor allen Dingen nicht zu dem Budget (keine 300 Mio. für alle drei Filme, wobei "Die Gefährten" bereits sämtliche Produktionskosten inklusive gehörigem Gewinn einspielte).



Shelung schrieb:


> Aber dieser Film würde mehr als nur die Anhängerschaft aufrufen.  Das währe ja so ne Bomben grafik das man das nur deswegen schon anschauen müsste.



Hat sich Square Pictures seinerzeit bei "Final Fantasy" auch gedacht - trotz revolutionären Bildern wollte das Ding aber kaum jemand sehen und hat zur Pleite der Filmabteilung geführt. Computergrafik hat damals keinen interessiert und tut es auch heute nicht - siehe auch "Beowulf".



> Wenn sie dann den Inhalt schön wie in warcraft mit viel Gewalt durchmischen.  Also kein Rhonin i love you sondern mehr szenen aus schlachten etc. würde das die fsk hoch stufen und mehr leute anziehen.



Klar - man schließt mit einer hohen Altersfreigabe eben ungefähr 50 % der Kinogänger aus und erhofft sich damit mehr Gewinn? Der Grund, warum so gut wie immer mit einer niedrigeren Freigabe gearbeitet wird, ist eben die Gewinnmaximierung. Deswegen werden manche Streifen nach wie vor heruntergeschnitten, um mehr Zuschauer in die Kinos zu locken (berühmte Beispiele: Harry Potter 2; The Rock; Bad Boys II; Con Air etc.).
Ein WoW-Film würde mit Sicherheit nicht über FSK12 herauskommen, damit sich die Kosten rechnen. 



> Den selbst NICHT wow fans lassen sich keinen tollwütigen Orc entgehen der sich durch ne grp von allys schlachtet nur um dann von einem Magier eingeäschert zu werden.



Das interessiert allenfalls die Jugend - die Du ja mit der hohen Altersfreigabe ausschließen möchtest. Den Rest interessieren Orcs und Magier nicht sonderlich - und Metzelfilme gibt es zur Genüge.


----------



## Revan76 (24. Juli 2012)

eigentlich ist wow doch schon verfilmt worden.. whorecraft


----------



## Fredericus (24. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Bin selbst gespannt auf den Film, da absoluter Fan von der WoW Geschichte und derartigen Filmen generell. Kann auch nur gut werden, das ist für Blizzard schon ein rein kaufmännisches Muss. Genauso wichtig ist es für den Ruf der MMORFG Legende, die WoW nun mal darstellt. Immer auf das Fortbestehen von WoW bezogen.

Es hat schon vor 2 Jahren einen, von Blizzard selbst festgelegten Veröffentlichungstermin gegeben, der ist auch nach wie vor aktuell. Letztes Quartal 2012. 

Es sollte ja allen mittlerweile klar sein, dass MoP früher, viel früher als gewohnt kommen wird. Warum wohl?
Googeld mal Blizzard-Productslate-Leaked , das Dokument ist amtlich, das wurde letzten Dezember bestätigt. War in der 2. Dezemberwoche sogar eine Meldung bei Buffed.

Da könnt ihr auch sehen, wann Titan ersscheinen soll.

Ich kann wirklich nicht begreifen, das in einem Land wie Deutschland, das auf kaufmännischen Aktivitäten basiert, niemand begreifen will, dass solche Dinge langfristig geplant werden. Titan ist mindestens seit Fertigstellung von WotLK in Arbeit. Fertigstellung ist was anderes wie Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Hubautz (24. Juli 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Wenn sie dann den Inhalt schön wie in warcraft mit viel Gewalt durchmischen...
> Den selbst NICHT wow fans lassen sich keinen tollwütigen Orc entgehen der sich durch ne grp von allys schlachtet nur um dann von einem Magier eingeäschert zu werden.



Aber bitte keine 2 Stunden lang. Ich weiß nicht was für Ansprüche du an Kino stellst aber den meisten Menschen wird da nach ca. 20 Minuten langweilig.


Shelung schrieb:


> P.S. Wenn sie 3D draus machen kommt sowieso jeder. Gewalt + 3D = Erfolg



Bitte sprich nur für dich selbst.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Juli 2012)

Ich will einen kompletten Film wie die WoW-Sequenzen.


----------



## Hubautz (24. Juli 2012)

Dafür würde ich aber keine 10 oder 12 Euro bezahlen. Der käme über kurz oder lang bei Super RTL im Nachmittagsprogramm


----------



## Revan76 (24. Juli 2012)

erwartet nicht so viel, dann werdet ihr auch nicht enttäuscht..


----------



## Hexer1975 (27. Juli 2012)

RufusNasedo schrieb:


> Eine Realverfilmung kann eigentlich nur schiefgehen. Das Budget wäre enorm und ein großes Wagnis, da ein Gewinn nicht sicher kalkuliert werden könnte, ...
> 
> Mein Wunsch wäre eher ein Animationsfilm. Cinematics in WoW und Diablo 3 zuletzt zeigen was möglich ist. ...



Ich glaube Dir ist nicht bewusst, wie teuer die Cinematics sind. Ich behaupte mal ein "Cinematic"-Film auf Kinofilmlänge wäre einer der teuersten Filme überhaupt.


----------



## mMou (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn man sich den Ruf von WoW anschaut(von aussenstehenden), wuerde Bliz sich fast selbst ins Bein schneiden, wenn es sich Hauptsächlich um WoW drehen würde oder WoW als Titel zu finden waere, zumal die Story von Warcraft unglaub viel Potenzial hat (weit mehr als die meisten Fantasy Filme die sonst von HW kommen)


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (27. Juli 2012)

Die Sache mit dem Film ist halt die, man kann schlecht erwarten, dass der Film eine Menge an Leuten anziehen wird, die mit dem Thema Warcraft nichts anfangen können. Nehmen wir mal den Film Resident Evil als Beispiel, als jemand, der das Spiel gespielt hat, ist dieser Film und sie komplette Reihe der größte Rotz unter der Sonne! Die Filme haben mit der coolen Atmosphäre der früheren Spiele überhaupt nichts gemeinsam, ziehen aber ne Menge Leute ins Kino. Alle Resident Evil Filme haben ne Menge Gewinn abgeworfen und haben sich sogar eine eigene Fanbase aufgebaut, die die Spiele nie gespielt hat, aber die Filme toll findet! 

Bei unserem Glück könnte etwas ähnliches passieren, anstelle der Verfilmung über Arthas' oder Illidans Werdegang erwartet uns dann tatsächlich eine Geschichte über komplett unbekannte Charaktäre, die voller Lore-Fehler wäre. Meine Hoffnung wäre ja, dass der Typ, der District 9 gemacht hat und ursprünglich für den Halo Film gedacht war den Warcraft Film dreht =) hab jetzt seinen Namen vergessen udn bin auch zu faul zum Blu Ray Schrank zu laufen um ihn nachzugucken


----------



## Hubautz (27. Juli 2012)

Ok dann reden wir doch mal Tacheles.

Es gibt ja genau zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder man macht einen Film über die Geschichte von Thralls Gefangenschaft,  Arthas` Werdegang zum Lichkönig und einer Menge biertrinkender Zwerge und Dope rauchender Trolle. Gewürzt mit markigen Sprüchen, verfluchten oder nach Bedarf wundersamen Waffen und einem Ring der .. nein das lassen wir lieber.

Das zieht weltweit 12 Millionen Zuschauer in die Kinos. Langt nicht . Vielleicht nimmt jeder WoW Fan einen Partner mit ins Kino. Dann wärendas 24 Millionen. Das langt immer noch nicht und hätte überdies den Nachteil, dass jeder WoW-Fanboy seinem Kinopartner die Handlung erklären würde (etwa: &#8222;du erschrick nicht aber pass mal auf, das ist den Menethils ihr Arthas, der macht gleich was ganz doofes aber er muss es tun weil &#8211; na das siehst du dann gleich"). Das würde wiederum die anderen 11, 999.999 WoW Fanboys nerven weil sie  erstens gerade dabei wären ihrem Kinopartner die Sache zu erklären und zweitens natürlich genau wissen warum Arthas das indiesem Moment tut  und nur darauf erpicht sind wie der Schauspieler diesen emotionalen Moment und die Tricktechniker die Seuche umsetzten.

Die andere Möglichkeit ist, einen Film über eine Gruppe  - lassen wir es 5 sein &#8211; von wackeren Heldenzu drehen, die ausziehen um einen ganzen Haufen Viecher zu erschlagen.

Das gab es schon mit Dungeons und Dragons und war stinklangweilig.


Oder es sähe etwa so aus
http://forum.buffed....1&#entry1436161


Würde natürlich auch nur eine begrenzte Menge Katzen hinter dem Ofen vorholen.


----------



## Fedaykin (28. Juli 2012)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dir ist nicht bewusst, wie teuer die Cinematics sind. Ich behaupte mal ein "Cinematic"-Film auf Kinofilmlänge wäre einer der teuersten Filme überhaupt.



Dann schau doch mal was "Der Hobbit" gekostet hat, und dann sprechen wir uns wieder....


----------



## Eldorasil29 (28. Juli 2012)

hauptsache sie machen mit dem film nicht die gleichen fehler wie bei resident evil, far cry oder prince of persia, wobei letzterer noch recht unterhaltsam war. aber dennoch kam prince nicht an die atmospäre eines "erlebten spielens" heran und re/far cry schon gar nicht *wurgs*. ich hoffe die produzenten nehmen sich soviel zeit wie es geht um aus dem warcraft-streifen einen film zu machen wo man sagen kann; "ja, den kann man sich gut ohne alkoholische stimmungsverstärker ansehen, respekt." das ist jedoch pure theorie wenn nicht sogar wunschdenken. denn aus meiner sicht sind spiele einfach nicht dafür geschaffen verfilmt zu werden, sondern *trommelwirbel* gespielt zu werden.  die chancen ein spiel erfolgreich zu verfilmen würden jedoch beträchtlich steigen wenn sich die produzenten die zeit nehmen würden jenes spiel selbst intensiv durchzuspielen, statt sich einfach nur mal die handlung des spiels auf der rückseite durchzulesen. nachdem was bisher an videospielverfilmungen auf den markt gekommen ist, bezweifle ich stark dass das irgendwann mal passiert ist... .


----------



## cefear (28. Juli 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ok dann reden wir doch mal Tacheles.
> 
> Es gibt ja genau zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder man macht einen Film über die Geschichte von Thralls Gefangenschaft, Arthas` Werdegang zum Lichkönig und einer Menge biertrinkender Zwerge und Dope rauchender Trolle. Gewürzt mit markigen Sprüchen, verfluchten oder nach Bedarf wundersamen Waffen und einem Ring der .. nein das lassen wir lieber.
> 
> ...




Ahhha...und wie kommst du darauf dass nur WoW Fanboys und deren Gefolge sich den Film anschauen würden? Ich glaube auch nicht, dass nur Leute die die Herr der Ringe Bücher gelesen haben, sich die Filme reingezogen haben.

Zitat: Das zieht weltweit 12 Millionen Zuschauer in die Kinos. Langt nicht . Vielleicht nimmt jeder WoW Fan einen Partner mit ins Kino. Dann wärendas 24 Millionen

Was bescheuertes hab ich noch nie gelesen. Deiner Meinung nach, müssten dann bei einem Streifen bei dem es nicht vorher schon ein Buch oder Spiel oder sonstiges dazu gab...genau 0 Zuschauer in den Kinosälen sitzen!?


----------



## Fedaykin (30. Juli 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Ahhha...und wie kommst du darauf dass nur WoW Fanboys und deren Gefolge sich den Film anschauen würden? Ich glaube auch nicht, dass nur Leute die die Herr der Ringe Bücher gelesen haben, sich die Filme reingezogen haben.
> 
> Zitat: Das zieht weltweit 12 Millionen Zuschauer in die Kinos. Langt nicht . Vielleicht nimmt jeder WoW Fan einen Partner mit ins Kino. Dann wärendas 24 Millionen
> 
> Was bescheuertes hab ich noch nie gelesen. Deiner Meinung nach, müssten dann bei einem Streifen bei dem es nicht vorher schon ein Buch oder Spiel oder sonstiges dazu gab...genau 0 Zuschauer in den Kinosälen sitzen!?



Ich bin Gummi, du bist Stahl (für die die es noch kennen sollten), sprich, du hast Unrecht.

Wir reden hier von einem Film der sich "World of Warcraft - The Movie" schimpft. Von diesem Spiel haben viele Millionen Menschen etwas gehört, aber jeder nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit dieser Thematik in Berührung kam, wird einen großen Bogen um den Film machen. Wir reden hier von den 12 Millionen Spielern, plus Partner, Freunde und ja, auch von denen die andere MMOs spielen, WoW kennen und aus Interessse den Film verfolgen werden. Da kommen ein paar Millionen zusammen, ohne Frage, aber wirklich mehr werden es nicht. Es gibt genügend Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit, dass Spieleverfilmungen kläglich an den Kinokassen gescheitert sind - und da frage ich mich wieso Uwe Boll immer noch Geldgeber für seine Schundprojekte findet.

Wenn man den Film derart dreht, dass kein direkter Vergleich zu WoW ersichtlich ist, sehe ich gute Chancen für den Film, dafür müsste man aber verdammt viel Kohle, wirklich brilliante Drehbuchautoren und einen verflixt guten Regisseur nehmen, sonst geht es in die Binsen. Und ich wiederhole mich, es geht in die Binsen, in die Binsen und in die Binsen.

Wenn man einen Fantasy-Film dreht der entfernt an WoW erinnert, und auch noch einen Titel hat, der nicht direkt auf WoW hindeutet, könnte es klappen, aber ein "World of Warcraft - The Movie"? Niemals. Allein der Titel wird viele Menschen abschrecken.

Und wenn ich mir anschaue, dass unser geliebter Freund Peter Jackson mal eben 500 Millionene US-Dollar in die Hand nehmen durfte um "Der Hobbit" zu drehen, frage ich mich, was ein Regisseur/Produzent für Gelder in die Hand nehmen muss, um einen ähnlich erfolgversprechenden Film zu produzieren.


----------



## Heynrich (30. Juli 2012)

Eldorasil29 schrieb:


> hauptsache sie machen mit dem film nicht die gleichen fehler wie bei *resident evil*, far cry oder prince of persia, wobei letzterer noch recht unterhaltsam war.



die resident evil filme sind ja wohl mal geil. hallo? was gibts genialeres als milla jovovich, die horden von zombies das gehirn raushaut! 




-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich bin Gummi, du bist Stahl (für die die es noch kennen sollten), sprich, du hast Unrecht.
> 
> Wir reden hier von einem Film der sich "World of Warcraft - The Movie" schimpft.



Im Leben wird der Film nichts im Titel von wegen WoW haben. Primär geht es um die Story von Warcraft und nicht um irgendein MMO.
Die Story bietet jede Menge Stuff im Kmapf Horde vs Allianz. Gut umgesetzt wird's ein guter Film, der gewiss auch mehr Fantasy Leute in die Kinos zieht, die auch nix mit wow zu tun haben.


----------



## Fedaykin (30. Juli 2012)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Im Leben wird der Film nichts im Titel von wegen WoW haben. Primär geht es um die Story von Warcraft und nicht um irgendein MMO.
> Die Story bietet jede Menge Stuff im Kmapf Horde vs Allianz. Gut umgesetzt wird's ein guter Film, der gewiss auch mehr Fantasy Leute in die Kinos zieht, die auch nix mit wow zu tun haben.



Alles richtig. Aber zu welchem Preis? Wieviel Geld muss man in die Hand nehmen, dass ein derartiger Film auch episch wird? Wieviel müssen die Studios auf den Tisch legen? Und wie hoch ist der zu erwartende Gewinn, wenn wir bereits mit "Der Hobbit" einen Fantasy-Film haben werden, der seinesgleichen sucht? Wenn ich mir den Kosten-Nutzen Faktor anschaue, weiß ich nicht, ob ich als Studio bereit wäre ein derartiges Projekt zu unterstützen.


----------



## BTTony1 (30. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> - und da frage ich mich wieso Uwe Boll immer noch Geldgeber für seine Schundprojekte findet.


Es gibt Fonds, die nur gekauft werden, um Steuern zu sparen. Frag mich nicht nach den tieferen Details, aber da gehts nur um Abschreibungen.


----------



## Fedaykin (30. Juli 2012)

BTTony1 schrieb:


> Es gibt Fonds, die nur gekauft werden, um Steuern zu sparen. Frag mich nicht nach den tieferen Details, aber da gehts nur um Abschreibungen.




Die Details kann ich mir selber denken. Aber so würde es sich erklären. Auch eine Möglichkeit Geld zu waschen...lassen wir den Boll einfach einen Film drehen


----------



## BTTony1 (30. Juli 2012)

@Scytale: Geldwaschen gibts da sicher auch in gewisser Form. Aber das was ich mein ist legal. Man kauft Anteile an einer Produktionsfirma und schreibt die Verluste dann ab. Das machen Besserverdiener auch schonmal in Deutschland. Hab ich neulich noch bei einem Kunden gesehen. Sollte man sich aber schon mit auskennen, ob sich das rentiert.


----------



## Fedaykin (30. Juli 2012)

BTTony1 schrieb:


> @Scytale: Geldwaschen gibts da sicher auch in gewisser Form. Aber das was ich mein ist legal. Man kauft Anteile an einer Produktionsfirma und schreibt die Verluste dann ab. Das machen Besserverdiener auch schonmal in Deutschland. Hab ich neulich noch bei einem Kunden gesehen. Sollte man sich aber schon mit auskennen, ob sich das rentiert.



Mir sind derartige Konstrukte durchaus bekannt. Aber vielen Dank


----------



## Heynrich (30. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Alles richtig. Aber zu welchem Preis? Wieviel Geld muss man in die Hand nehmen, dass ein derartiger Film auch episch wird? Wieviel müssen die Studios auf den Tisch legen? Und wie hoch ist der zu erwartende Gewinn, wenn wir bereits mit "Der Hobbit" einen Fantasy-Film haben werden, der seinesgleichen sucht? Wenn ich mir den Kosten-Nutzen Faktor anschaue, weiß ich nicht, ob ich als Studio bereit wäre ein derartiges Projekt zu unterstützen.



Tjoa nuja ich würd einfach ma sagen, warten wir's ab. Dass es kein 0815 Hobbyfilmprojekt wird, dürfte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Ich vertrete darüberhinaus  immernoch die Meinung, dass, sollte der Film in die Kinos kommen, es ein Blockbuster werden wird. Ich bin mir aber auch sicher dass wenn die Leute im Team merken, dass der Film kein Knüller wird, dieser ganz schnell gecanceld wird. Wie damals das StarCraft Ghost.


----------



## Fedaykin (30. Juli 2012)

Heynrich schrieb:


> immernoch die Meinung, dass, sollte der Film in die Kinos kommen, es ein Blockbuster werden wird.



Warum? Es ist nicht einmal bekannt welcher Regisseur das Runder in die Hand nimmt, geschweige denn welche Schauspieler engagiert werden, welches Budget zur Verfügung gestellt wird...nichts.


----------



## Heynrich (30. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Warum?



Entgegen den verhäuften Kommentare in den Foren über den Qualitätseinbruch bei der Firma, bin ich der Meinung, dass Blizzard immernoch Qualität liefert. Der Kampf gegen Deathwing war ein konstant schön gestalteter Encounter. Wenn man jetzt mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad außen vorlässt.

Darüber hinaus haben Sie sowas in der Art ja schon mehrfach offiziell bekanntgegeben. Wie zum Beispiel vor einigen Jahren auf der Blizzcon:



> [font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Auf der BlizzCon in Anaheim sprachen die beiden Studios nun erstmals über die Story und Entstehung des Films. "Wir wollen keinen weiteren Videospiel-Film machen", machte Blizzards Geschäftsführer Paul Sams gleich am Anfang klar. Stattdessen soll es ein *"epischer und großartiger" Blockbuster-Titel werden, der nicht nur von den Fans, sondern einem sehr breiten Publikum angenommen wird*.​[/font]



Quelle: http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/1472573/warcraft_film.html 

Mir is klar, dass der Beitrag schon alt ist, aber ich denke an diesem Grundgedanken wird sich nicht viel verändern.
Klar, ne Garantie dass es kein Flopp wird, gibt's nicht, aber ich bin sagen wir mal ... vorsichtig optimistisch. 

Aber wie gesagt ... ich denke bevor die einen "Mittelklasse-Film" rauswerfen, werden die eher das ganze Projekt wieder in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Eldorasil29 (30. Juli 2012)

> die resident evil filme sind ja wohl mal geil. hallo? was gibts genialeres als milla jovovich, die horden von zombies das gehirn raushaut!



richtig, absolut hirnlos. re die filme wurden sowas von komplett vermurkst, die story und die charaktere vollkommen verdreht oder gleich ganz ausgetauscht. die filme haben von der handlung her überhaupt nix mehr mit der spielreihe zu tun. von atmosphäre und tiefgang auch keine spur. der soundtrack auch ein gänzlich anderer, aber durchaus zu den beschi.../ äh bescheidenen filmen passend. könnte glatt alles aus uwe bolls katastrophenfeder stammen. die filme wären als normale zombiefilme durchaus unterhaltsam, aber bitte nicht mit dem titel "resident evil". da wurde ich zum ersten mal eines besseren belehrt was videospielverfilmungen angeht... . 

tja was den... , wc-film angeht ... . alles was ich tun kann ist hoffen... .


----------



## White_Sky (30. Juli 2012)

http://www.moviepilot.de/news/sam-raimi-steigt-aus-world-of-warcraft-film-aus-116684


----------



## Eldorasil29 (30. Juli 2012)

White_Sky schrieb:


> http://www.moviepilot.de/news/sam-raimi-steigt-aus-world-of-warcraft-film-aus-116684



ist wahrscheinlich das beste was passieren konnte... .


----------



## Finlay (30. Juli 2012)

schade eigentlich


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Juli 2012)

So viel zu dem Film....aber alle meinen es ja besser zu wissen...


----------



## Hexer1975 (31. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal was "Der Hobbit" gekostet hat, und dann sprechen wir uns wieder....



Und Du schau mal wie teuer der vergleichbare Final Fantasy Film war ...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy:_Die_M%C3%A4chte_in_dir


> Die Produktionskosten lagen bei rund 130 Millionen US-Dollar, dazu kamen weitere 30 Millionen US-Dollar für Werbung und Vermarktung. Aufgrund seiner weltweiten Einnahmen von rund 85 Millionen US-Dollar wurde der Film ein kommerzieller Misserfolg, ...


Und das war noch 2001 ... 

Der Hobbit wird seine hohen Kosten aber wieder hereinholen. Die Basis der Interessenten ist dort weit höher als bei einem Warcraft Film. Jeder Hobbit-Teil hat ein Budget von 150 Millionen US-Dollar. 
Ich behaupte mal ein "Cinematic"-Film auf den Niveau von Blizzard würde ca. 170 Millionen US-Dollar verschlingen.

Pixars Oben hatte sogar 175 Millionen US-Dollar gekostet ...


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Juli 2012)

Was hier aber jeder vergisst ist die Konkurrenz. WoW, oder besser gesagt ein Film, welcher im WoW Universum angesiedelt ist, muss mit einem Film wie "Der Hobbit" oder auch "Herr der Ringe" konkurrieren. Und da sieht es, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, sehr arm aus. Angefangen von jeder einzelnen Rüstung die speziell angefertigt wurde, bis hin zu den einzelnen Settings. Wer so viel Liebe zum Detail in einen Film steckt, legt die Messlatte verdammt hoch.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bräuchte keinen Warcraft-Film. wie generell keine Spiele-Verfilmungen. Wozu auch? Kann doch alles selbst spielen, was ja eh oftmals viel spannender ist. Zudem macht der Ausstieg von Raimi nicht unbedingt Hoffnung (winkt da Uwe Boll im Hintergrund). Außerdem ist mir persönlich, im Gegensatz zu Literatur-Verfilmungen, keine einzige Spiele-Verfilmung geläufig, die besser wäre als das Spiel. Oder auch nur mithalten kann.


----------



## Eyora (31. Juli 2012)

Nun nen mir mal bitte eine Buch Verfilmung die besser ist als das Original?

Verfilmungen sind immer die Sichtweise einer Person und werden niemals an die eigene Fantasie heranreichen können.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Nun nen mir mal bitte eine Buch Verfilmung die besser ist als das Original?


Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag. Einfach wunderbar.

Ist natürlich Ansichtssache, aber ich sollte Dir etwas nennen. Bitte sehr.


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Juli 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Nun nen mir mal bitte eine Buch Verfilmung die besser ist als das Original?
> 
> Verfilmungen sind immer die Sichtweise einer Person und werden niemals an die eigene Fantasie heranreichen können.



Ich nenne dir gleich mehrere:

2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum

Clockwork Orange

Blade Runner

Club der toten Dichter

soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Blade Runner stimm ich zu. Die Vorlage von Philip K. Dick ist irgendwie "schlicht" erzählt, der Film hat da mehr Tiefgang (erstaunlich aber wahr). Was mir noch einfällt:

- Running Man: Ich bin ein riesen Stephen King-Fan, aber die Geschichte (auch wenn sich Film und Novelle stark unterscheiden) ist nicht annähernd so gut wie die Verfilmung mit Äkschn-Arnie.
- Herr der Ringe: Wie bitte?! Ja in der Tat, mir hat einiges im Film besser gefallen (vor allem in der Darstellung) als im Buch.
- The Green Mile: Ebenfalls von King, wunderbares Buch (bzw. Buchreihe, das Original ist in 6 Episoden unterteilt) und ebenso guter Film.
- Misery: siehe The Green Mile. Der Oscar für Kathy Bates war absolut verdient.

Es gibt noch mehr. Ein Buch muss, mag es auch noch so gut sein, nicht immer unerreichbar bleiben. Nur bei Spielen, da fällt mir halt beim besten Willen nix ein, wo der Film dem Spiel auch nur annähernd gewachsen wäre.

Grotesk wurde es übrigens bei Street Fighter. Das ist ja ein Film zum Spiel/ zur Spielreihe. Um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, gab es nach Kinostart dann noch ein Spiel zum Film zum Spiel, mit digitalisiertem Van Damme & Co. Der Kommerz treibt manchmal schon sonderbare Blüten. Dass das Machwerk in etwa die Qualität des Films und bis auf den Namen nichts mit der eigentlichen Spielreihe zu tun hatte, muss wohl kaum betont werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4UdQVYkCZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Blade Runner stimm ich zu. Die Vorlage von Philip K. Dick ist irgendwie "schlicht" erzählt, der Film hat da mehr Tiefgang (erstaunlich aber wahr).



Schade nur, dass damals niemand den Film verstanden hat. Der Film war einfach seiner Zeit voraus.


----------



## Eyora (31. Juli 2012)

Es lief letztens eine deutlich bessere Street Fighter Verfilmung im Fernsehen als den Film den du oben in deinem Video angedeutet hast.

Aber davon ab bin ich wohl lieber ruhig, bei Personen die den Herr der Ringe Film besser finden. Oder gar den Club der toten Dichter.
Na ich sag lieber nichts. (Aber fühlt euch ruhig mal von mir geknufft.)

Ohja eine gute verfilmung eines Computerspieles:

Resident Evil: Degeneration

Trailer


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Es lief letztens eine deutlich bessere Street Fighter Verfilmung im Fernsehen als den Film den du oben in deinem Video angedeutet hast.
> 
> Aber davon ab bin ich wohl lieber ruhig, bei Personen die den Herr der Ringe Film besser finden. Oder gar den Club der toten Dichter.
> Na ich sag lieber nichts. (Aber fühlt euch ruhig mal von mir geknufft.)


Oh, immer sprich Dich aus, wir sind Manns genug die harte Wahrheit zu ertragen. Wenn Du nicht mit mir übereinstimmst werd ich das überleben, glaub mir. Ich schrieb bereits, dass alles Geschmackssache ist.

Apropos Geschmack: Du meintest den Chun Li-Film von Freitag oder wann der kam? Deutlich besser... ich bin mal jetzt lieber ruhig. xD


----------



## Hexer1975 (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte keinen Warcraft-Film. wie generell keine Spiele-Verfilmungen. Wozu auch? Kann doch alles selbst spielen, was ja eh oftmals viel spannender ist. Zudem macht der Ausstieg von Raimi nicht unbedingt Hoffnung (winkt da Uwe Boll im Hintergrund). Außerdem ist mir persönlich, im Gegensatz zu Literatur-Verfilmungen, keine einzige Spiele-Verfilmung geläufig, die besser wäre als das Spiel. Oder auch nur mithalten kann.



Uwe Boll wollte die Verfilmung haben, wurde von Blizzard aber direkt abgelehnt ... das ist eigentlich schon meine größte Hoffnung in dem Film.


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Juli 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Aber davon ab bin ich wohl lieber ruhig, bei Personen die den Herr der Ringe Film besser finden. Oder gar den Club der toten Dichter.
> Na ich sag lieber nichts. (Aber fühlt euch ruhig mal von mir geknufft.)




Du musst dich nicht verstecken. Ich denke wir sind alle Manns genug deine Aussagen zu verkraften. Immer her damit.


----------



## Hubautz (31. Juli 2012)

Es stelltsich für mich immer noch die Frage worum es in dem Film gehen soll. Auch wenn einige hier der Ansicht sind, dass eine Menge toter und/oder marodierender Orks eine Grundlage für einen guten Film abgäben, ich persönlich bezweifele das. 

Und selbstwenn: Wer wären dann die Guten und wer die Bösen? 

Die Story um Arthas und sein Werdegang zum Lichkönig hat sicher etwas episches. Aber reicht das? Und was kommt dann? Drachen? Nee- das braucht kein Mensch mehr. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es in dem WoW-Universum einigen guten Stoff zum Verfilmen gäbe. Aber ich bezweifle nach wie vor, dass das genügend Leute interessieren würde. Schlechte Fantasy Filme gibt es schon zu viele. Und um ein Projekt wie den Lord of the Rings auf die Beine zu stellen wäre wie schon anderweitig erwähnt ein finanzieller Aufwand nötig, der sich kaum rechnen würde.Zumal Blizzard kaum einen billigen Werbefilm als Anspruch haben dürfte.


----------



## Samuhatschi (2. Juli 2013)

Bald ists nun fertig, dann kanns ja auch schon ast losgehen....
Hier die passende Quelle dazu

http://www.cinemaxx.de/Entertainment/Starnews/World-of-Warcraft-Drehbuch-fast-fertig/14524


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Juli 2013)

und nun? was soll uns das sagen? 

................................


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juli 2013)

Ist doch eh schon längst bekannt, wann die Dreharbeiten beginnen. Das dürfte für Fans viel wichtiger sein als das Drehbuch, oder etwa nicht?
Pessimistisch betrachtet ist es nur wieder ein Flop mehr, was Spielverfilmung angeht. Zumindest ist das bei fast allen solchen Versuchen bisher so gewesen. Hitman und Tomb Raider sind da zwei der wenigen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Juli 2013)

das allgemeine thema hier ist für den ****** 

"bald" "fast" könnte" "demnächst".... meine güte, wenn er kommt wird es sowieso groß angekündigt. alles was jetzt gepostet wird irgendwo ist sowieso nur heiße luft, ohne hand und fuß.

ps.: und wie er denn nun wird ist wieder eine ganz andere sache. an filmen oder serien sollte man sowieso nie mit grossen erwartungen rangehen / sie sehen, sonst wird es nix / nur sehr traurig.


----------



## Noi-sia (3. Juli 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hitman und Tomb Raider sind da zwei der wenigen Ausnahmen.



Resident Evil bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## Samuhatschi (3. Juli 2013)

Hitman? TombRaider? Wie kann man den Kinderfilmen erfolg zusprechen? Selbst ResidentEvil war nur der erste tEil gelungen und im Filmprogramm mal ne abwechslung, danach konnte man die filme wegschmeissen, weils immer nur der gleiche mist war.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Juli 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Pessimistisch betrachtet ist es nur wieder ein Flop mehr, was Spielverfilmung angeht. Zumindest ist das bei fast allen solchen Versuchen bisher so gewesen.



Das ist nur so wenn Uwe Boll produziert!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (3. Juli 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist doch eh schon längst bekannt, wann die Dreharbeiten beginnen. Das dürfte für Fans viel wichtiger sein als das Drehbuch, oder etwa nicht?
> Pessimistisch betrachtet ist es nur wieder ein Flop mehr, was Spielverfilmung angeht. Zumindest ist das bei fast allen solchen Versuchen bisher so gewesen. Hitman und Tomb Raider sind da zwei der wenigen Ausnahmen.





Noi-sia schrieb:


> Resident Evil bitte nicht vergessen



Bitte? Ich glaub, ich hör wohl schlecht...die Filme waren alle grausam!
Resident Evil kann man sich noch grade so geben, sofern man nich viel auf die original Vorlage hält. (was ich aber leider tue)

Die einzigen super Videospieleverfilmungen sind, meiner Meinung nach, Silent Hill und D.O.A (ja, ich weiß, typisch kerl ^^)


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2013)

Es dürfte eine Story abseits der verkorksten Wow "Lore" werden. Sie werden vermutlich wollen, dass auch unbedarfte Leute sich da zurecht finden.


----------



## Destructix (3. Juli 2013)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Bitte? Ich glaub, ich hör wohl schlecht...die Filme waren alle grausam!
> Resident Evil kann man sich noch grade so geben, sofern man nich viel auf die original Vorlage hält. (was ich aber leider tue)
> 
> Die einzigen super Videospieleverfilmungen sind, meiner Meinung nach, Silent Hill und D.O.A (ja, ich weiß, typisch kerl ^^)



Mit D.O.A. hast du gezeigt das du kein guten Geschmack hast. 	D.O.A. ist ja nun extrem schlecht...

Tomb Raider und gerade noch Hitman... den Rest kann man vergessen.


----------



## Xidish (3. Juli 2013)

Geht es jetzt hier um den WoW-Film oder was wer wie gut bzw. schlecht findet?!
Ist imo aber auch egal - da es für beiden Fälle bereits genügend vorhandene Topics gibt. 

_ps_. Und jeder hat nunmal seinen persönlichen Geschmack!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (3. Juli 2013)

Destructix schrieb:


> Mit D.O.A. hast du gezeigt das du kein guten Geschmack hast. 	D.O.A. ist ja nun extrem schlecht...
> 
> Tomb Raider und gerade noch Hitman... den Rest kann man vergessen.



Bei D.O.A. handelt es sich definitiv um einen schlechten Film, aber als Kerl hat man schon recht viel Spaß beim angucken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (4. Juli 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es dürfte eine Story abseits der verkorksten Wow "Lore" werden. Sie werden vermutlich wollen, dass auch unbedarfte Leute sich da zurecht finden.




So sehe ich es auch. Ein derartiger Film wird, nein, er muss viel kosten. Wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sind Filme erst dann, wenn sie ein immenses Budget haben, bzw. ist es für einen teuren Film leichter. D.h. aber auch, dass dieser Film eine breite Masse ansprechen muss. Die paart verkorksten WoW-Spieler in DE werden dann leider nicht ausreichen. D.h. dass die Story für jeden Zuschauer, ohne Vorwissen, verständlich sein muss.


----------



## Lucid (2. Mai 2016)

Ich bump den thread mal, da er bald startet. es hieß man bekomme nen code für transmogg items und alle wow-teile bis legion umsonst. heute ist der vorverkauf  gestartet bei cinemaxx und auf meinen karten ist keinerlei codes - gar nix. der verkäufer wusste natürlich von nix. und nu frag ich mich - was ist nun los?


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2016)

LESEN; LESEN und nochmals LESEN! Lesen bildet!

niemand hat was von offiziellen transmogs gesagt, man hat darüber gesprochen.......

also: calm your ti... ehm mammaries


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Mai 2016)

*Das Reservierungskontingent ist erschöpft. Sie können daher lediglich noch Tickets für diese Vorstellung kaufen.*

 

 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

 

Werde/wollte mit einigen Freunden direkt zur Premiere.. Aber eh, kein Bock jetzt für einen Haufen Leute die Tickets zu bestellen, da ich schon zu oft Geld hinterher laufen musste  Dann müssen wir halt auf gut Glück hin oder wer anders bestellt die - nevermind.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2016)

LESEN; LESEN und nochmals LESEN! Lesen bildet!

niemand hat was von offiziellen transmogs gesagt, man hat darüber gesprochen.......

also: calm your ti... ehm mammaries

 

 

http://www.buffed.de/Warcraft-The-Beginning-Film-203964/News/kinokarte-transmogs-1194119/


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2016)

was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern. außerdem gabs das gestern noch net


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2016)

Also geeeenaaaaau genommen ...


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2016)

Also geeeenaaaaau genommen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem interessiert es mich nen scheiß was der ösi postuliert. was ich gestern hab geschrieben zählt noch lange net für beiträge von heute xD


----------

